# Wicd not Working Properly

## IcEonFirE

Hi

I have problem with wicd-client, the tray icon appears at session startup. When I try to scan for wireless network, the context menu remains at Scanning...

I am even not able to change Preference menu, button has no effect. So I quit the tray icon and start wicd-client using console as root, here's the output:

libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

Could not initalize pynotify

Has notifications support False

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Connected.

Done loading.

warning: ignoring exception org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

Here's also the output of wicd-curses:

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 1034, in <module>

    setup_dbus()

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-curses.py", line 1024, in setup_dbus

    dbus_ifaces = dbusmanager.get_dbus_ifaces()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 36, in get_dbus_ifaces

    return DBUS_MANAGER.get_dbus_ifaces()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 62, in get_dbus_ifaces

    if not self._dbus_ifaces: connect_to_dbus()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 48, in connect_to_dbus

    return DBUS_MANAGER.connect_to_dbus()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 79, in connect_to_dbus

    proxy_obj = self._bus.get_object("org.wicd.daemon", '/org/wicd/daemon')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 244, in get_object

    follow_name_owner_changes=follow_name_owner_changes)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 241, in __init__

    self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 183, in activate_name_owner

    self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 281, in start_service_by_name

    'su', (bus_name, flags)))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 622, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.wicd.daemon was not provided by any .service files

and the output of wicd -foe

---------------------------

wicd initializing...

---------------------------

wicd is version 1.6.2.2 463

setting backend to external

trying to load backend external

successfully loaded backend external

trying to load backend external

successfully loaded backend external

Couldn't detect a wireless interface.

setting wireless interface wlan0

automatically detected wired interface eth0

setting wired interface eth0

setting wpa driver wext

setting use global dns to False

setting global dns

global dns servers are None None None

domain is None

search domain is None

setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

Setting dhcp client to 0

Wireless configuration file found...

Wired configuration file found...

chmoding configuration files 0600...

chowning configuration files root:root...

Using wireless interface...wlan0

Using wired interface...eth0

hidden

I reinstalled wicd as mentioned on post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-763388-highlight-wicdclient+dbus.html, unfortunetly, it worked only once, the problem reappeared on my next system startup

Any idea please ?

Thanks in advance

----------

## e3k

as sugested here http://vavai.net/2009/09/07/solved-could-not-connect-to-wicds-d-bus-interface/

add wicd to boot runlevel:

```
rc-update -a wicd boot
```

----------

